# CHRISTmas card



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture, that would make a wonderful Christmas Card.
Your girls are adorable.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So adorable


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

I had to chuckle. The ad that superimposed over your pic was Petco's HOLIDAY gift guide.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Love it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful Pic!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I love the tree..but I'll take that pup   ..what a fantastic picture! Happy Holidays!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

OMG. I didn’t even see the Christmas tree on top of the car the first time I saw this!!!! I was focused on the 2 beauties in the picture . It sooooo much more adorable now ❤❤❤


----------



## Chrissie (Dec 5, 2018)

That's a perfect Christmas card!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep do it, it'd make a great Xmas card...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

LynnC said:


> OMG. I didn’t even see the Christmas tree on top of the car the first time I saw this!!!! I was focused on the 2 beauties in the picture . It sooooo much more adorable now ❤❤❤


I didn't see it either!. Such a great photo and I agree with everyone it would make a fabulous Christmas card.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That would be a GREAT Christmas card. Two beauties there


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Agree your picture would make a great card. I love CHRISTmas! Blessings


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Adorable picture!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh my cuteness!!


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

Those two redheaded girls are adorable. What an awesome picture!


----------



## goldendoggo (Nov 17, 2018)

That's so pawfecttt! Such a good idea!


----------

